# Learning guitar



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm currently learning to play the electric guitar on my own and I would appreciate a lot if someone could tell of a really good site with tutorials and learning tools.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Dec 11, 2014)

YouTube tutorials are always a good start and buying books...most guitar websites I seen only use chords unless that is what your looking for.


----------



## Kookyfox (Dec 11, 2014)

yeah go on youtube and look for beginner lessons. Though if you know someone who plays the guitar I'd recommend to ask him for some basic lessons every once in awhile, you'll learn much faster this way


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 11, 2014)

This book was my first resource for guitar, and it taught me the most basic chords with a non-threatening approach.

Yes, Youtube tutorials are the best resource, although you probably already know that not every person is gonna suit you or teach you well so you gotta find your own favourite teachers for yourself.

Rocksmith 2014 and the original import (and as many customs as you can download) are also a great resource (IMO).


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 11, 2014)

I found youtube tutorials to be not really helpful and there are so man, it gets difficult to find someone really good at it, but if someone knows of someone with a good channel I would like to have the data


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 11, 2014)

Justin Sandercoe is meant to be pretty good.

I don't use his tutorials myself (honestly, I just google/youtube search for the tabs in many cases) but a lot of people rave about him.

Honestly, a part of it is sifting through a huge number of individual videos to find some gems. But you won't regret it.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 11, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Justin Sandercoe is meant to be pretty good.
> 
> I don't use his tutorials myself (honestly, I just google/youtube search for the tabs in many cases) but a lot of people rave about him.
> 
> Honestly, a part of it is sifting through a huge number of individual videos to find some gems. But you won't regret it.



I'll check him out for now, thanks =)


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 11, 2014)

Just so you know, I'm playing Rocksmith now and even after 4 months, I'm able to almost come straight back into it =D


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 11, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Just so you know, I'm playing Rocksmith now and even after 4 months, I'm able to almost come straight back into it =D



I tried to use rocksmith (pirated) but some horrible noise wouldn't allow me to do anything )=

I may aswell try it again later


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Dec 12, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I tried to use rocksmith (pirated) but some horrible noise wouldn't allow me to do anything )=
> 
> I may aswell try it again later



its probably because the game is a pirate. It does what it wants coz a pirate is free
IT IS A PIRATE!! 
it might work properly if you get a normal paid for version.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 12, 2014)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> its probably because the game is a pirate. It does what it wants coz a pirate is free
> IT IS A PIRATE!!
> it might work properly if you get a normal paid for version.



Yea, that's exactly what I thought, though it's kind of tricky for me to get the original, as imports are difficult as hell


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Dec 12, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Yea, that's exactly what I thought, though it's kind of tricky for me to get the original, as imports are difficult as hell



They don't sell rocksmith in Argentina?


----------



## grigs (Dec 12, 2014)

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/


I've been using it for many years, it's great for getting some decent tabs. There is a ''Lessons'' section, maybe you can find something useful to you there. Still, the best way is finding someone to teach you.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 12, 2014)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> They don't sell rocksmith in Argentina?



Haven't saw it anywhere, maybe they do, I'll search better


----------



## Saylor (Dec 12, 2014)

[video=youtube;8mh9Q6mxFdg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mh9Q6mxFdg[/video]

Watch the whole video and John will talk about a few techniques that he uses for his style of playing to make his sound so unique.


----------



## Renarde (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm gonna second Justin, his site's what I've been using so far and he's been very helpful! ^^


----------



## Saylor (Dec 12, 2014)

Remember that you have to practice to be good too. Being good at guitar doesn't come from nowhere. It takes dedication to actually playing. I've been playing for 12 years now and it could not be easier for me. But, I got so good because when I was 8 years old, I would practice almost all day every day.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 12, 2014)

I been checking through his videos (Justin), and I found em mad useful, he explains very well and it helped me a lot in the little time I expended already



Saylor said:


> Remember that you have to practice to be good too. Being good at guitar doesn't come from nowhere. It takes dedication to actually playing. I've been playing for 12 years now and it could not be easier for me. But, I got so good because when I was 8 years old, I would practice almost all day every day.



Yea I do know, the good thing is I already play the bass and the piano, I'm mainly learning guitar to improve my musical compositions, like I can do bass lines and percussions but when I'm doing the guitar parts I'm kind of lost.


----------

